
Mailchimp ends Shopify partnership due to privacy concerns - BartBoch
https://mailchimp.com/shopify-statement
======
karmakaze
Here's TC's coverage of the story:

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/22/mailchimp-and-shopify-
brea...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/22/mailchimp-and-shopify-break-up/)

